# Moving to Charleston



## SouthTJ (Aug 7, 2006)

Leaving Memphis soon for Charleston, SC. Can anyone recommend a good bike shop that deals with more than just beach cruisers and rentals. I've got a Felt, Specialized and an old Italian road bike that need occasional maintenance and I usually don't have the time or willingness to do it myself. 

Also, can any one fill me in on the good groups to ride with, places to go, things to avoid?


----------



## NealH (May 2, 2004)

Check out the coastalcyclists.com website for ride activities around Charleston. You will also find a link for local shops. 

There are some streets and, times of day that riding is best avoided. But, its been many years since I lived there so, I recommend start befriending the coastal cyclists people and you will get more up to date and accurate info on these routes and streets.


----------



## SouthTJ (Aug 7, 2006)

Looks like a good start, thanks.


----------



## pgrice (Oct 11, 2004)

I highly recomend The Charleston Bicycle Company on HWY 17. It is in West Ashley and they do good work. They are a felt dealer BTW


----------



## Brone (Jun 17, 2008)

Agree about Charleston Bicycle Company - real professionals! John Glover is the owner.

Also consider joining the Coastal Cyclists. 
Tell me what part of town you will be living in and I can give you some quick run-downs on best riding possibilities. I live down town and ride the Ravenal Bridge to Mount Pleasant almost every day. In fact I am fixin' to leave right now!


----------



## dingster1 (Jul 2, 2006)

I've just left CHarleston/Mt. Pleasant for my vacation. Nice little town. Everybody rides there it seems. Love the Ravenal Bridge!! Hope they do something like that here in MD


----------



## SouthTJ (Aug 7, 2006)

Charleston Bicycle Co, thanks. I'll be on Daniel Island and from what I can tell it looks like I'm going to have to drive the bike to get to any decent riding. Anywhere I can ride from DI? 

Last day of work, next Friday and moving last week of July. So looking forward to it.


----------



## CurbDestroyer (Mar 6, 2008)

+1,000,000 on Charleston Bicycle :thumbsup:


----------



## rab (Apr 15, 2005)

You don't really have much option for riding off Daniel Island, I used to live there and it put a serious damper on my riding.

You can do short circuits around the island neighborhoods but that gets pretty boring so plan on driving if you want anything more than just riding for exercise.

I wouldn't suggest riding on 526 (lots of trash on the shoulder aside from the obvious) although it is one of the few "climbs" in the area! Clements Ferry road can also be rough, lots of industrial traffic and would be a bit of a detour to get into Mount Pleasant.

As recommended, check out Coastal Cyclists club for some good info.

Hope you have a good time.


----------

